# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ده ما الريال ده الهلال

## علي سنجة

*خسر ريال مدريد مباراته الدورية أما مضيفه أتليتكو مدريد صفر/ 4

*

----------


## Jazrawy

*ههههههه  عنوان  محترم  يا  دكتورنا  ، دي  فضيحة  للريال  بطل  العالم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*عجبتنى    ليهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شبهين واتلاقينا
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الريال ما نافع في قرش !!!!!!!!
تم ضرب اللون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اجمل عنوان بوست ل 2015
اتمني انه بكرة تتبناه واحدة من جرايد المريخ ( ان وجدت)
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا ما الـــــــــــــــــــريال دا الهــــــــــــــــــــــلال
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هههههههها،
كعنوان جميل يا دكترة
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*والله مابريد الريال لكن دمرت الريال دمار الكاردينال للجلافيط
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الريال اتغلب وبرشلونه برضو اتغلب 

واكيد الدنيا مابتقوم عندهم زينا نحن لو اتعادل الفريق 

بس تنصب المشانق ويقال المدرب ويوصف اللاعبين بابشع 

الصفات ياريت نستفيد
                        	*

----------

